

Is TV delaying child development? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8078763.stm

======
philwelch
Summary: Television network claims TV is not especially harmful to children if
used in moderation.

------
dsil
TV is also delaying adult development.

------
tybris
or is it shielding them against the statistically unrealistic presentations of
the world that are tormenting older generations?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
care to expand on that? I don't think TV is helping on the rationality front.

